# Wago 750-652 Serielle Schnittstelle - Problem Serial_Interface_01.lib



## knuetterich (23 Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mit einer Wago 750-881 und einer Klemme 750-652 Daten empfangen, die eine Größe von 392 Byte haben.
 Nun Habe ich mir die Anleitung zur Serial_interfache_01.lib durchgelesen.
 Da ist die Rede von einem Datentyp "typRing_buffer", mit dem der Eingang "utReceive_Buffer" in Verbindung mit einer zu definierenden Variablen beschaltet wird.
 Dieser Datentyp hat ein Array von 0..255 Byte und so wie ich es verstehe, werden die Daten in den Ringpuffer geschrieben und wenn der am Ende angelangt ist, fängt er wieder bei 0 an
 und überschreibt mir die ersten 136 Byte wieder. 
Auch kann ich die Größe des Arrays nicht verändern.
 In der Beschreibung der Klemme 750-652 steht, dass der Empfangspuffer eine Größe von 2560 Byte hat.

Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen, wie ich die 392 Byte am Stück ausgelesen bekomme?

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Gruß
 knuetterich


----------



## Termi (4 März 2015)

ich habe da eine Zeilen veröffentlicht in den dein Problem gelöst ist. http://www.sps-forum.de/wago/74888-wago-750-650-ueber-rs232-lesekopf-ehz-auslesen-2.html

 Kurzum
 VAR_GLOBAL CONSTANT
    RING_BUFFER_SIZE        :    INT := 512; (* Default-Size of the RingBuffer *)
END_VAR
den Eintrag braucht Du, dann kannst Du z.B. 512 Bytes empfangen


----------



## Andy_Scheck (5 März 2015)

bei jedem Empfangsvorgang wandern die Daten die bereits im Buffer liegen weiter nach hinten, wenn der Buffer dann mal voll ist fallen die Daten quasi raus, sind also weg... die neuesten Daten liegen immer ganz vorne, also beginnend mit Byte 0.
wenn du nur einzelne Daten brauchst, kannst du den Buffer auch nach deiner Auftragskennung (PKE-AK), Parameternummer(PKE-PN), Index, etc. durchsuchen und dann den jeweiligen Prozesswert (PWE) auf deine gewünschte Variable schreiben.

Gruß


----------



## knuetterich (16 März 2018)

Hallo Andy,

habe das Projekt etwas aus den Augen verloren :sm13::s19:
Ich weiß einfach nicht wie ich das mit der Auftragskennung und mit den anderen Parametern machen soll.
Stehe total auf dem Schlauch. 
Über Hilfe ware ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## Andy_Scheck (16 März 2018)

Hi, mit was für einem System hast du denn zu tun. Soll ich dir mal zeigen wie ich das gelöst hab?


----------



## knuetterich (17 März 2018)

Hi,

Wäre dir sehr dankbar 
Ich habe eine Wago 750-841 mit einer Seriellen Schnittstelle 750-652.
Als Lesekopf habe ich den von Volkszähler (RS232). Zähler ist ein Zweirichtungszähler vom EMH.
Die Schnittstelle ist logischerweise auch auf RS232 eingestellt mit 48 Byte Prozessabbildlänge.

Gruß


----------



## Andy_Scheck (30 März 2018)

Hi, ich hab dir den Baustein mal zugesandt. Ich hab das mit einer RS485 mit USS-Protokoll am laufen. Bei Fragen einfach melden.
Grüße


----------



## Haidmüller (9 September 2021)

Das Beispiel würde mich auch interessieren. Kannst du es mir zuschicken?


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (9 September 2021)

Hallo,

dem schließe ich mich gerne an. Das hört sich interessant an und ich würde mich freuen wenn ich da auch Post bekommen könnte.

VG
NSN


----------

